# I have been a bad Cockapoo owner!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have been so complacent with Daisy's coat, it has been really easy to keep in good condition.....until this week! One matt under each front leg, one behind each ear and two small ones under her chin! 

She has never liked being groomed at all, she is tolerant up to a pont and then walks off...well, tries to!  The only way I can get her to be still for any length of time is to give her a dried tripe stick! I have now got them all out except the ones under her chin but I haven't been able to finish brushing her as I decided to give her a break. I need to finish her legs and her underside!

I have been meaning to order certain grooming bits and bobs but I suppose because keeping her coat nice has been easy I just haven't got round to getting it! I have now bought....Tropiclean shampoo, conditioner and detangler, a les pooches brush (green) and a rolled leather collar as her neck area was also getting bad. What an expensive few days! I am so desperate to keep her coat long (but practical) but think I need to sit down and watch Julia's grooming videos! 

Have I forgotton anything?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't be hard on yourself Sarah. It happens. 

Its so common for them to get matts under their front legs. I too struggle to groom Millie. I took her to my friend to prof groom and she found matts I didn't even know she had. But hats off to her she got them out without compromising her long fur coat.

I've now found one on each side of her neck, right below the ears. They are proving so difficult to remove.

I have accidently discovered that when I go to bed and Millie joins us on the bed for while, I can groom her fairly easily  Not an ideal time to start grooming, but I'm making great headway


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Don't be hard on yourself Sarah. It happens.
> 
> Its so common for them to get matts under their front legs. I too struggle to groom Millie. I took her to my friend to prof groom and she found matts I didn't even know she had. But hats off to her she got them out without compromising her long fur coat.
> 
> ...


That's where Daisy's were, I was quite shocked when I found them, and felt bad for missing them.  I am sure I am not the only first time owner to get caught out!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its difficult to groom all the nooks and crannies on a cockapoo, when they're not too keen to offer themselves up for grooming 

I think a visit to a good dog groomer every so often pays dividens. My friend let me stay to supervise and instruct the bits I wanted grooming. The first time I left her, she got carried away and did a full on clip


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Its difficult to groom all the nooks and crannies on a cockapoo, when they're not too keen to offer themselves up for grooming
> 
> I think a visit to a good dog groomer every so often pays dividens. My friend let me stay to supervise and instruct the bits I wanted grooming. The first time I left her, she got carried away and did a full on clip


I was thinking I would like Daisy to go to a groomer but only for a thorough wash, brush and a trim in the essential areas  I struggle around Daisy's eyes but I must admit a smelly tripe stick seems to have done wonders!  I will trim around her paws and I have ordered some nail clippers but going on how much she hates the scissors I hate to think how she will react to those!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its always between 7 and 9 months that the coat becomes harder. so many people almost lagh at me when i say they will realy need to work on the coat. the puppy bit is heven as its so easy. 

but with the bad weather coming thing will get a lot more tricky. 


have never used and pother les pushes brush than the red but i still think its the best, been meaning to get one of the others to compare but the red is a tough act to folow.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the green les pooches brush but i also swear by the mikki matt breaker a fab grooming tool to have with a cockapoo.with regard to the long coat cockapoo i ould say that not all cockapoo coats are suitable for being long,kd my eldest looks obese if i grow her coat lol but its quite curly when its grown and just grows out the way making her look like a little fat chocolate sheep!I keep my girls still looking fluffy but not too long i keep the legs fuffy and paws rounded and teddybear like,not shaped.pyper is totally different and matts extremely easily so i have to keep her fairly short when clipped.daisy will be getting to the coat change age where they matt pretty much on a daily basis,it does get easier though xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Mandy, I wondered if that's what it was. I was going to keep on top of it as I knew that when it started getting to this stage alot of owners get their dogs clipped but I really want to get through this stage and maintain a good length and I am sure her coat will be ok longer but I guess only time will tell!  You never know I might be showing you all pictures of 'Daisy's new haircut' in a couple of months time!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have only clipped Honey twice now.. I clipped her Friday but she did look like a sheep and the matts, well I just didn't think it was fair me pulling her about ever 2-3 days for dematting, they were in the same place as Daisy's and just appearing so offen too .. she is now 1.5 inches all over and wow she is so soft, like lamb .... it is so much more practical for her winter walks in the muddy woods too... soft, practical, matt free and so cuddly xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, there is the practical side of long coats, especially in winter. Poor Daisy ends up dragging half the wood behind her when we go out! She always has little bits of twog getting caught in the hair on the back of her legs!  After yesterdays visit to the park her coat was full of leaves! Not sure what to do for the best????


----------

